# Lưu lại ngay 4 điều cần làm khi lắp đèn ốp trần phòng ngủ



## gomsubaokhanh (19/4/22)

Trong các không gian riêng tư như phòng ngủ, các kiến trúc sư thường tập trung thiết kế sao cho phù hợp với cảm xúc và đem tới cảm giác thư giãn nhất cho chủ nhà. Phòng ngủ là nơi ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến tinh thần và sức khỏe. Vì thế nếu định lắp đèn ốp trần phòng ngủ, nhất định không được bỏ qua những lưu ý dưới đây.


Chọn đèn ốp trần có độ sáng phù hợp với phòng ngủ

Khi trang trí phòng ngủ, màu ánh sáng được sử dụng nhiều nhất thường là các loại ánh sáng có vòng quang phổ ấm. Tuy nhiên, không phải màu sắc có quang phổ ấm nào cũng phù hợp để sử dụng lâu dài. Thông thường, ánh sáng trắng ấm hoặc vàng ấm với nhiệt độ màu trong khoảng 2.700 - 3.200K là màu sắc phù hợp với sức khỏe tinh thần, đem đến giấc ngủ sâu và chất lượng.

Tuy nhiên, khi trang bị đèn ốp trần phòng ngủ, tốt hơn là bạn bên chọn các dòng đèn có tính năng điều chỉnh độ sáng. Theo nghiên cứu, mỗi hoạt động khác nhau yêu cầu lượng sáng lý tưởng khác nhau. Vì thế, một chiếc đèn có thể tùy ý điều chỉnh độ sáng cho từng bối cảnh sẽ đem đến những trải nghiệm thư giãn hoàn hảo cho bạn.






Cụ thể:

- Để tạo được cảm giác sảng khoái mỗi sớm mai thức dậy, bạn cần ánh sáng trắng ban ngày nhiệt độ màu > 4500K.

- Để giải trí trước khi ngủ bằng việc đọc những trang tiểu thuyết hay, hoặc phải hoàn thành nốt báo cáo công việc để gửi sớm sếp vào ngày mai, ánh sáng từ 3000 - 4500K sẽ phù hợp và bảo vệ tốt cho mắt bạn.

- Để đầu óc thư thái, nghỉ ngơi và đi sâu vào giấc ngủ, chắc chắn ánh sáng vàng ấm từ 2000K - 2700K là sáng sáng mà bạn cần.

Chọn đèn ốp trần hòa hợp với không gian nội thất phòng ngủ

Sự hòa hợp của tổng thể không chỉ đến từ vẻ đẹp của những món đồ nội thất, nó còn đến từ những chi tiết nhỏ nhất. Chúng bổ trợ và hoàn thiện những món nội thất lớn, tạo nên một phong thái đồng nhất cho căn phòng ngủ.

Phòng ngủ là không gian riêng của của mỗi cá nhân. Không ngoa khi nói, nếu nhìn vào phòng ngủ, bạn có thể phần nào đọc vị được sở thích và tính cách của một con người.

Phòng ngủ là nơi sản sinh và tái thiết năng lượng sau những giờ làm việc mệt mỏi bên ngoài. Do vậy, thông thường, căn phòng ngủ được đầu tư theo sở thích riêng của cá nhân chủ sở hữu chúng để tạo cảm giác thoải mái nhất mỗi đêm về nghỉ ngơi.

>>> Xem thêm: 4 điều nhất định cần lưu lại khi lắp đèn ốp trần phòng ngủ


----------

